
StrictYAML FAQ - rectang
https://github.com/crdoconnor/strictyaml/blob/master/FAQ.rst
======
rectang
I agree with StrictYAML author's assertion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14317798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14317798)
that "the core syntax of YAML IMHO is still nicer than any other", and I found
that this FAQ argued the case persuasively.

